
Consumption of dark roast coffee blend reduces DNA damage in humans - 0xmohit
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00394-018-1863-2
======
acd
This research has been funded by a coffee retail company, which by no surprise
shows positive benefits of drinking coffee. To credit it says so on the
springer verlag page.

"Funding This study has been supported by Tchibo GmbH, Hamburg, Germany."

Tchibo GmbH "Tchibo is a German chain of coffee retailers and cafés known for
its range of non-coffee products that change weekly."

